# new wall in basement



## dodgeboy (Mar 8, 2008)

just thought i would share, this is my first try at something like this. Doing everything my self so its slow going but this is what i have so far....


----------



## dodgeboy (Mar 8, 2008)

better pics once painted i will add trim around outside of holes to make a picture frame of sorts


----------



## acavanna (Feb 5, 2008)

looks great!!!!  put in some more pics when done so we can see!!! i wish that i had a house to do that with

Aaron


----------



## Double_A (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice :thumb: keep the the pics comeing! by the way what size tanks are you useing?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

:thumb: What do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice so far,keep us updated as you go. Are you planning on backgrounds so you can't see the utility side of the tanks?


----------



## dodgeboy (Mar 8, 2008)

> What do you plan on putting in there?


not a hundred percent sure. suggestions? right now i have a 55 gal. mnuba tank. thinking maybe angels in one , blue lobster? in another



> by the way what size tanks are you useing?


 when i got them i was told 33 gal , then i got them home and did the calculations, and turn out to be 28



> Are you planning on backgrounds so you can't see the utility side of the tanks?


yes however not sure still need to finish the good side before wife will let me spend more money. although local fish auction on sunday so who knows what i will find.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i would love to have that wall :fish:


----------



## MNcichlid (Jun 10, 2006)

Do you have any updated photos for us to see?


----------



## DemasoniLover (May 13, 2008)

dodgeboy said:


> > Are you planning on backgrounds so you can't see the utility side of the tanks?
> 
> 
> yes however not sure still need to finish the good side before wife will let me spend more money. although local fish auction on sunday so who knows what i will find.


You could always use black (blue if you prefer) acrylic paint on th backs and sides! That's what we always used in the pet store I managed! It looks seemless! :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats really cool. I like big tanks, but having a bunch of smaller tanks give you the ability to have several different setups in one wall, very cool.


----------



## dodgeboy (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry been busy lately, heres an update. I finally found an airpump to run the sponge filters i wanted, used some water from my 120 i bought after i started this project, it had been running for a while. Two bottom tanks have fry in them. One with 12 or so electric yellow, and one with around 20 or so hap 44. Not sure on the name of the second. The third is full of molly and guppy fry, wife made me do it. One top tank has my brothers oscar, just have him for a week or two, until my brothers tank is back up properly.And the other two have water until i find some thing i like. maybe a blue crayfish. By they way i hate the substrate in the third pic , changing to sand.


----------

